

Show HN: Crayon.css – crayon colors for your favourite CSS preprocessor - ricsca
http://riccardoscalco.github.io/crayon/

======
welly
Not sure I see the point of this.

What if in your multitude of style sheets, you set the border colour of a
number of elements (as the designer requested) to piggypink. The designer
later changes his mind and decides to use alienarmpit instead. Sure, search
and replace comes in to use but is a search for fddde6 any more difficult than
a search for piggypink?

fdde6 is less memorable than piggypink, absolutely. But I don't know when
you'd not use a variable such as $global-border as opposed to using $piggypink
throughout your style sheets.

Perhaps $global-border: $piggypink is a use case.

